# New to the forum and sport!!!



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey,

you made a good choice starting to snowboard! So do you live close to the mountains? If you're interested, I've started a page that (hopefully) helps people learning to snowboard. There might be some useful ideas in there...

Good luck with the shredding!


----------

